# Reliable torch lighter for a noob?



## Chad202 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ive been trying to avoid paying crazy amounts for a reliable torch lighter and have been using a standard 8 buck torch from JR. What lighter is worth the investment, does the job and holds fluid well? It would also help if the tank was translucent in order to monitor the tank level. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds like you have the budget friendly deal, if it works and is reliable then why upgrade? I know I know it's cool to have new sleek toys so to speak. I can't speak on lighters I have four and they all have different issues at times. I think most recommended here is a ronson jetlite?


----------



## Chad202 (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds like you have the budget friendly deal, if it works and is reliable then why upgrade? I know I know it's cool to have new sleek toys so to speak. I can't speak on lighters I have four and they all have different issues at times. I think most recommended here is a ronson jetlite?


Its been giving me problems! After about 3 months it doesnt light immediately .Takes 6/7 clicks to light!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Purge very well occasionally, after refueling wait about five minutes and hold tightly in your hand before trying to light and ocassionally clean the head of the jets with a q tip and some alcohol....


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a few Xikar lighters but I almost always forego using them and reach for my most reliable lighter...Ronson Jetlight. About $5 each and they are absolutely reliable. Doesn't hurt that they look nice too


----------



## Chad202 (Jul 29, 2014)

@[email protected] Thanks for the q tip trick. Ill try that. I follow the refill procedure correctly so found it strange that it was giving me problems. @Packerjh you and others have said the same thing and I think im going to go that route. Thanks bro.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

My pleasure...best wishes on finding your lighter!


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

Chad202 said:


> Its been giving me problems! After about 3 months it doesnt light immediately .Takes 6/7 clicks to light!


I had the same problem with my Nibo space 7 dual torch, it was to the point where i almost got rid of it, turns out i was using cheap butane. I bought good quality butane and it started working well right away. i also have Black-Ops Alpha dual torch lighter l. Both of these lighters have a fuel window. I am quite pleased with these 2 lighters and they both can be had at around $12 or less. The only draw back about the 2 lighters is that the finish is cheap and it dulls rapidly.

I recently bought a Xikar Vitara and a Xikar Genesis, a dual ans single torch respectively. They both have a fuel Windows and the vitara also has a punch. It's a bit more expensive but you get a lifetime warranty on both lighters


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

The second best torch lighter, second to the Ronson, is the Dupont Maxi. I don't own one, but have played with dozens and know several people who swear by them. At around $100, it's not crazy expensive. That said, cost has nothing whatsoever to do with performance, where torches are concerned. Just don't expect perfection from a torch. It simply doesn't exist.

Soft flames are a different kettle of fish, however. That's where I don't mind dropping some coin. About the only place where a torch is superior to a soft is in relights and -perhaps- toasting. The trouble is, most people are far too aggressive with them and end up scorching the tobacco, by allowing the flame to touch the tobacco, thereby ruining the entire cigar. Once you suck scorched tobacco through a cigar, it's over and might as well be tossed. For me, the ideal set up would be a Ronson and a IM Corona Double Corona. I have a Xikar tank and a IM Corona Classic. I only have the Xikar because it was free and I only have the Classic because I fell in love with it's design. The Double Corona is definitely the better item, though.


----------



## Chad202 (Jul 29, 2014)

@Herf N Turf @jazzboypro Thanks a million! Thats exactly what I needed to see. Ill grab a couple of Ronsons asap. As far as the butane im using xikar and will continue to do so. Once again thanks.


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> The second best torch lighter, second to the Ronson, is the Dupont Maxi. I don't own one, but have played with dozens and know several people who swear by them. At around $100, it's not crazy expensive. That said, cost has nothing whatsoever to do with performance, where torches are concerned. Just don't expect perfection from a torch. It simply doesn't exist.
> 
> Soft flames are a different kettle of fish, however. That's where I don't mind dropping some coin. About the only place where a torch is superior to a soft is in relights and -perhaps- toasting. The trouble is, most people are far too aggressive with them and end up scorching the tobacco, by allowing the flame to touch the tobacco, thereby ruining the entire cigar. Once you suck scorched tobacco through a cigar, it's over and might as well be tossed. For me, the ideal set up would be a Ronson and a IM Corona Double Corona. I have a Xikar tank and a IM Corona Classic. I only have the Xikar because it was free and I only have the Classic because I fell in love with it's design. The Double Corona is definitely the better item, though.


Don't mean any disrepect but you seem to know for a fact that the Ronson and St Dupont are the 2 best torch lighters around. Is there any evidence to that ? Studies or MTBF numbers compared to other lighters ? Any reason why the Ronson is better than de St Dupont ? it would be nice to know for those of us who might be getting a new lighter soon.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Chad202 said:


> Ive been trying to avoid paying crazy amounts for a reliable torch lighter and have been using a standard 8 buck torch from JR. What lighter is worth the investment, does the job and holds fluid well? It would also help if the tank was translucent in order to monitor the tank level. Thanks.


I like the Bugatti B-1001. About $15 or so on cigarbid. always lights first click. Plus the inside removes, so you can see the whole fuel tank when you refill. Makes is easier to bleed because you can see if it's not filling. I also use Vector butane which is available at B&Ms and Amazon.

I lke all of the earlier suggestions. I have also used some compressed air to clean.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

Another happy Ronson Jetlite user here


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

jazzboypro said:


> Don't mean any disrepect but you seem to know for a fact that the Ronson and St Dupont are the 2 best torch lighters around. Is there any evidence to that ? Studies or MTBF numbers compared to other lighters ? Any reason why the Ronson is better than de St Dupont ? it would be nice to know for those of us who might be getting a new lighter soon.


You must be kidding. Is anyone really this anal? You want me to POST STUDIES? ON LIGHTERS? Jesus!

Dude. Lighten UP. Smoke a cigar and enjoy it!

Wow.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

I have a XiKar Element dual torch lighter, got it on Amazon for like $40.

Great lighter, very powerful, lights first click, and has a fuel window. I would suggest either that or the Ronson Jetlite.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Go with the Ronson Jetlight, and be sure to use a *high quality* fuel in it such as Vector. It is refined 5 times, stay away from cheap butane.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> You must be kidding. Is anyone really this anal? You want me to POST STUDIES? ON LIGHTERS? Jesus!
> 
> Dude. Lighten UP. Smoke a cigar and enjoy it!
> 
> Wow.


Don- I believe there was a study published on these very lighters in last month's issue of _Modern Lighters For The Metrosexual Male._:rofl:


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Chad202 said:


> Its been giving me problems! After about 3 months it doesnt light immediately .Takes 6/7 clicks to light!


As will virtually all lighters as they age. Xikar has the best warranty in the business and they will replace anything, I own a beautiful table top from them. Like many others here I have come to appreciate the low priced, over engineered Ronson lighters. I usually pick up 2-3 of them every time I visit wally world. They look good, perform well and if you lose it, for <$5 who cares.


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> You must be kidding. Is anyone really this anal? You want me to POST STUDIES? ON LIGHTERS? Jesus!
> 
> Dude. Lighten UP. Smoke a cigar and enjoy it!
> 
> Wow.


That's what i thought. Claim based on nothing. I sure will enjoy the cigar it's a nice day for that !!!


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

Have bought several Jetlines, like 'em a lot...very reliable, only a double sawbuck each...bought a three jet yesterday, originally wanted a four jet but the ones the tobacconist had in stock were red and yellow...couldn't do that, bought a black three jet...three, four, alla same...


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

I have had many torch lighters over the years for various things, they were used for everything from soldering, heat shrinking, tempering, melting various materials and most importantly lighting cigars. Spent anywhere from $3 to $100 and by far the best bang for my buck has been the Ronson Jetlite, they are $5 locally and I can only find them at Walgreens, Walmart used to have them but I have not seen any there for a while. When they run out purge the lighter well, refill with high quality butane and enjoy and for $5 if it dies I toss it without feeling guilty. Sure lifetime no questions asked guarantees are awesome especially when coming for a great company but lighters never die when you want them too and it gets old sending in lighters over and over.


----------



## daleo8803 (Jul 29, 2014)

I use a jet light as well. But I just recently bought a butane insert for my zippo and I love it! Lights every time. But u can't bet a jet light for $5. I ordered a cheap 3 jet lighter that I'm going to try with the fatter sticks.


----------



## MegaGlide (Jul 22, 2012)

Black Ops Alpha dual flame torch. $7-$10 on CBID. Use good fuel (NOT Ronson), purge, blow jets out with canned air a couple times a year. It'll light water and is easy on fuel.


----------



## Cobra54 (Sep 14, 2008)

I bought five of these some time ago, in a metal finish. I got them from Yugster. They are small and light in pocket but contain enough butane so you don't run out. Site glass. Torch flame that turns to "regular" (like a bic) when you let go. Goes off when you close cap. They are great for toasting the cigar and touching up as necessary with the torch and simply relighting when it's sat a bit with the "regular" flame. Dependable? I'm still using the first one I bought, four in the drawer. I expected them to be cheap throwaways - I was wrong. I can't post a link, only posted 17 times. I'd suggest searching on google - with this description: Double Fire Refillable Butane Iron Lighter. t-mart has them. you can see picture on the google images.


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

I've got several, including table tops and high-end gifted xikars. My favorite go-anywhere-and-always-work-perfectly lighter is one of xikar's least expensive single-flame units called the Flash. It's been through a beating and is ultra reliable.


----------



## SWThomas (Sep 5, 2014)

By far the best lighter I've ever owned is my current Xikar Pulsar.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

My collection of lighters:









But the obvious answer has already been stated. These are the ones I actually use










Don Robson all the way FTW!


----------



## carlobal01 (Aug 6, 2014)

I have a Jetline quad-flame lighter that I recieved as a gift. It's been working really well for me, my next purchase will be a zippo torch insert.


----------



## Chad202 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ive seen those and was wondering about their reliability. Thanks bud.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

So I just recently got four ronsons. Working like a charm even gave one to my old man (cig smoker)


----------



## Chad202 (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> So I just recently got four ronsons. Working like a charm even gave one to my old man (cig smoker)


They are clear winners i see!. Still need to grab a few. I also think that it was zippo fluid put in by the guy at JR. My assumption is that it ruined my poor cheap 
torch lighter.lol i bought a couple cans of Xikar fluid.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Chad do I have your address, just wanted to send you my tax return.....


----------



## Chad202 (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Chad do I have your address, just wanted to send you my tax return.....


:lol: that's hilarious. Pm'ed . Just send half of the check. Im sure you wanna splurge on some sticks.lol


----------



## Bryan1021 (Aug 9, 2014)

Get a "Scorch Torch" on Amazon, the one I have also has a cigar punch, great triple flame lighter fr less than $15. The Ronsons are good as well, I don't see the point in paying more than $10-20 for a lighter personally, unless you collect or like to do it. A torch lighter is good to have to insure you start off with a proper, even, well lit cigar though.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Scorch Torch with a punch. Make sure you have extra fuel on hand though.


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

Xikar tech.


----------



## MuleSkinner (May 19, 2012)

My two favorite torches are the Ronson and one I'm surprised wasn't mentioned- the Blazer CG-001.

If I had to nitpick the Ronson, it would be the following.

1. The cap doesn't always sit right when you flick it closed.

2. If more than one person is using it in a row and taking time toasting, the button that has to remain depressed gets very hot. 

The Blazer's cap always closes correctly and the button is plastic and never gets hot. It costs more than the Ronson, but it's my favorite of the two.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Chad202 said:


> They are clear winners i see!. Still need to grab a few. I also think that it was zippo fluid put in by the guy at JR. My assumption is that it ruined my poor cheap
> torch lighter.lol i bought a couple cans of Xikar fluid.


i had bought a ronson and on my first refill (purged tank filled and let it sit) it didnt want to light at all
Jetline Super Torch - Cigars International
i bought one of these and couldnt be happier at all. it has been to many events now, has a nice size tank and lights every time


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

SeanTheEvans said:


> My collection of lighters:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love those Ronsons!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I wish some one had told me about the ronson jet lights sooner. I have a drawer full of lighters, some may even function but I go back to the jetlight every time. I use Ronson fuel from the wallyworld or Walgreen's. One of mine even went through a complete cycle of an industrial side load washer and worked first click out the drum.

The cheapskate combo is my go to every day carry. Both purchased in 2011


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I wish some one had told me about the ronson jet lights sooner. I have a drawer full of lighters, some may even function but I go back to the jetlight every time. I use Ronson fuel from the wallyworld or Walgreen's. One of mine even went through a complete cycle of an industrial side load washer and worked first click out the drum.
> 
> The cheapskate combo is my go to every day carry. Both purchased in 2011


That's a set of tools that shows it's use and love. My wedding band is the only piece of metal that I carry that much and it has the exact same finish when you look closely.


----------



## Mocoondo (Sep 24, 2014)

I have several Xikars which work well, otherwise a Ronson Jetlite at $5 is my go to everyday beater.


----------



## jeffmn (Mar 20, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I wish some one had told me about the ronson jet lights sooner. I have a drawer full of lighters, some may even function but I go back to the jetlight every time. I use Ronson fuel from the wallyworld or Walgreen's. One of mine even went through a complete cycle of an industrial side load washer and worked first click out the drum.
> 
> The cheapskate combo is my go to every day carry. Both purchased in 2011


Fuzzy has the right idea and the same setup i use. IMO both the cutter and lighter are solid values, quality but affordable.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

Just think, for 100's of years people used stick matches or the burning end of a stick.. LOL :cowboyic9:


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

All I carry is a Vertigo Razor, works fine for me.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

I have 2 Ronson Jetlites and they work EVERY time. (unless they are out of butane) lol Best investment I have made in a lighter.


----------



## PurpleWalrus (Nov 13, 2014)

So glad I ran into this thread. I'm going to run to wally world to pick up some Ronsons!


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I want a Ronson, I have been looking but I haven't found one yet. Wally doesn't have them, tobacco store doesn't have them. The look continues.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

I have found instead of chasing around town shopping for almost anything.. I sit in my chair and let Amazon bring it to me.


----------



## Mocoondo (Sep 24, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> I want a Ronson, I have been looking but I haven't found one yet. Wally doesn't have them, tobacco store doesn't have them. The look continues.


Walgreens.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Mocoondo said:


> Walgreens.


I do not have one in my town. I might look today when I am in the big city.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Buy a Xikar... Pick the one you like and buy it.. Lifetime warranty..


----------



## Rocket Scientologist (Nov 11, 2014)

Yup, Ronson Jetlite (Walmart, $3). I also have a Xikar Element (called the ELX now) and a Colibri Wellington (soft flame). Love all of them.

The key is good butane. After using cheap stuff for awhile there was a noticeable difference in the flame when I went back to the good stuff.


----------



## Ilroy (Nov 19, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> I want a Ronson, I have been looking but I haven't found one yet. Wally doesn't have them, tobacco store doesn't have them. The look continues.


Wally's does have them, at least in my area...Look on the checkout stand that has the tobacco products...that's where I just bought mine 1/2 hour ago.

On that subject, this is my first Ronson, so does anyone know about how long the butane will last before a refill is needed? I'll be heading South of FL in 3 weeks and plan on burning a couple a day, so will one fillup last for about 12 sticks, or do I need to bring my refill bottle?


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Ilroy said:


> Wally's does have them, at least in my area...Look on the checkout stand that has the tobacco products...that's where I just bought mine 1/2 hour ago.
> 
> On that subject, this is my first Ronson, so does anyone know about how long the butane will last before a refill is needed? I'll be heading South of FL in 3 weeks and plan on burning a couple a day, so will one fillup last for about 12 sticks, or do I need to bring my refill bottle?


You will probably need a refill or two.

I found one at Walgreens in the big city. My local Walmart did not have them. I paid $4.99 I think for one, and did all of the mods to it. I am debating on which band to stick on the front.


----------



## PurpleWalrus (Nov 13, 2014)

I just bought an Xikar on CB, but the second I see a Ronson, I'll be picking one up.


----------



## Rocket Scientologist (Nov 11, 2014)

Not sure how the Buy/Sell/Trade thing works, but for those looking for a Ronson Jetlite, I could get them and send them to you. Although paying for shipping for a ~$5 lighter may not be worth it.

*They are available on Amazon


----------

